# NZ national show - LOADS of pics!



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

more of Saffy doing agility:













































(to be continued, again)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and then the three spoos running (along with Duke, Jaks dobie pup)

Paris has the purple bandanna, Saffy has the orange bandanna, and Hestia is only in a couple of the pics cos she wanted to stay with her mum and not go running with Jak!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris running and barking at the same time:











Hestia and Paris showing off their "Canteen" bandannas:











A blue boy at the show too:











and just cos I can; Duke:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think there is anything prettier than a "pack" of white spoos. The dobie is super cute too.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Cool lol, those photos are great

If I bring my laptop tomorrow, could I get all the photos on it?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, I'll bring along my hard drive tomorrow and put them on for ya.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Fantastic photos!! Looks like a ton of fun!! What a great pack of dogs you've got there!! They are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

great action shots for the calendar!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love, love, love ALL of the shots. Duke certainly included!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

GREAT shots!! I love seeing poodles in action, they're just beautiful when they're running or jumping.  I love the pic of Saffy in mid-jump over the poles, with all four feet in the air. She looks like she's definitely enjoying herself! I also love the ones of them all running around... that dobie pup is too cute! <3


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Love these photos! I especially like the first one where all 3 have a joyful expression on their faces.

So how did you all do at the show?!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Great shots! That looks like so much fun Looks like the dogs sure had a blast.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I've only had one class and I didn't place, but Jak got FIRST in two rallyo classes!!!!!!!!! At a national event!!!! And 5th in something else I think too.... He'll come update tonight no doubt, cos I'm about to leave for my next class now!


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

They're awesome!
Give me another year or two and we'll see you there 
Love the bandanas


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll upload some more pics later
courtesy of Flyingduster of course

Yeah, we won Rally-O Novice, and Rally-O YKC, and Jumpers YKC, got 5th in Experienced YKC Agility, 17th out of 196 for Starters 3 (4 seconds behind winner!!!!), and 25th out of 116 for Starters 4, getting 3 clear rounds for the agility wins. Also, got 4th for Rally-O Novice today, so that means we get our title 'KATEISHA ABSOLUMNT FABULEUX RN'

So it was a good weekend.
Saffy is so tired, she's sleeping on the couch by the fire now
It's been a long weekend


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is fabulous! I love the picture of Paris running while barking. The agility pics are great! You must have had a wonderful weekend! Congratulations to you and your dogs.
_


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

jak said:


> Yeah, we won Rally-O Novice, and Rally-O YKC, and Jumpers YKC, got 5th in Experienced YKC Agility, 17th out of 196 for Starters 3 (4 seconds behind winner!!!!), and 25th out of 116 for Starters 4, getting 3 clear rounds for the agility wins. Also, got 4th for Rally-O Novice today, so that means we get our title 'KATEISHA ABSOLUMNT FABULEUX RN'
> 
> So it was a good weekend.
> Saffy is so tired, she's sleeping on the couch by the fire now
> It's been a long weekend


Congrats to the new title holders! Sounds like a very successful week-end.  Saffy earned that snooze on the couch.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I love the poodle pack shots, but those agility shots are fantastic.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris ended up getting only 16th, both today and yesterday in obedience, but ahhh well. If I actually trained I might have had a shooting chance. lol.

Jak got some pics of me in the ring today, though it was raining so I look a bit weird with my hood up! LOL!

practising first:









in the ring:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

of course he happened to get mostly pics of her looking good!! He (luckily?) didn't get the pics where she lept everywhere and thought about going to say hi to the steward etc. LOL!!! Though he got this one as we (attempted) to line up for the off-lead heel pattern. Paris was having much more fun bouncing!









hehehehe!

It has been a very cool weekend though, we watched the heelwork to music the other night, and seeing some awesome dogs working all weekend, we're so lucky to have it here in our town!!! I LOVED hanging out with Jack & the poodles all weekend, it was bliss!!! Pity it's over now...

FD


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This is the one where Saffy knocked a bar, her only fault on that round


























And this one looks so funny cos she is sorta standing but not as she's taking the jump


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

And silly Saff getting muddled up as she came from another obstacle








But she was a good girl and corrected herself


















And when they went for a run, I think it was Paris who came up in behind me as I was stopping, and with Saffy in front I kinda fell over lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

And BTW, feel free to use these for calender pics


----------

